# Rockin Synkromotive Controller



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

Watchout Soliton1 and Zilla. Synkro is crashin the party. This is some killer testing of the Synkro. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukzXS1DPR_U&feature=email


Pete 

Love my Synkro.


----------

